# Other Languages > jQuery >  jquery focus questions

## KingSatan

:big yellow: ok its been a while.

im helping with a very important website for a tribal entity.
right now we have 2 popups both fired with mousover events.
we want to click anywhere outside of the popup for them to fire the close event. 
the only way i can think about doing this is if we set the focus on the mousover event and firing the closing event with the .blur


can anyone give me an example of setting focus to soemthing with the jquery mousover event?


languages asp.net (2008) jquery


Visual studio 2008

----------


## SambaNeko

You should not [and possibly _cannot_] use the focus/blur events for this.  Not all DOM elements are capable of receiving focus [in a useful manner], and I can imagine some buggy scenarios if you tried it.

A popular approach to this situation is to create a 100&#37; width, 100% height div element - usually semi-transparent in color (like 50% opacity) - that overlays the area behind the pop-up.  To that div, you assign a click event that removes both the overlay div and pop-up.

----------

